# Elgin Robin Prototype crankshaft



## akikuro (Jul 3, 2010)

Amazing bike Jesse James has up on Ebay...already past 10k..anyone think it will go over 15k?


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jul 3, 2010)

rhandy,rumour is he paid 25k for it. one of 3 known to exist,believe it came from leon dixon's stash,....kk


----------



## akikuro (Jul 3, 2010)

Keith,
Amazing number...will be interesting to see what the final count will be..i'd be happy with a 1/6" scale model of it


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jul 3, 2010)

rhandy,reckon i'll have to make do w/my early '36 robin,,.......kk


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think he paid more like over $30 and is was from Leon!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 7, 2010)

It was over $18k when I scrolled past it tonight.


----------



## akikuro (Jul 7, 2010)

The only other place I have seen this bike is in the Evolution of Bikes book- one of Steve Castelli's incredible stable of bikes...look very much like this one...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 7, 2010)

What bike if any has gone for more?


----------



## OldRider (Jul 7, 2010)

You beat me to it RustySpokes, I was just coming to post the final bid! From the auctions I've watched I have never seen one make even half of this amount...........incredible!


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody reconize the bidder? (or the feedback number that is)


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 7, 2010)

It wasn't me.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 7, 2010)

All I can think about are all of the nice bikes I could buy with 30K : ) !


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 7, 2010)

You could make a good dent in that top ten list!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 7, 2010)

So, he probably actually MADE money on that!  Amazing!


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 7, 2010)

In todays economy, it really is amazing! The high bidder really wanted it. He placed 18 bids!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 7, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> In todays economy, it really is amazing! The high bidder really wanted it. He placed 18 bids!




I would hate to pay the ebay/paypal fees on that sale (over 3k) but nice sales price none the less! Don't recognize the buyer.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2010)

if the rumored $28k buying price is true, after the ebay fees he'll lose a bit. not as much as was expected but some. still not bad in this economy.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 8, 2010)

He dropped his reserve just before the end,I guess he thought it wouldn,t make it.


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 8, 2010)

I say congrats to the top bidders!  Nice to see that there are collectors out there who recognize a truly rare bicycle and then step up and compete with one another for ownership.  Regardless of the economy it shows that the really rare and desirable stuff still brings the $$$.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jul 8, 2010)

He also sold off a ladies Elgin Skylark Bluebird on Ebay back in May...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110535175336#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## Dope54 (Jul 8, 2010)

ok someone here has to know who got that. spill the beans


----------



## partsguy (Jul 8, 2010)

Dope54 said:


> ok someone here has to know who got that. spill the beans




Yea, let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure is alot of money for a real nice bike! I wonder how many bids were just to own some of JJs stuff?


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 8, 2010)

More often than not, people who buy high end collectibles keep it to themselves.  For example, how many people even knew that JJ owned this bike prior to him listing bikes on ebay?  For that matter, how many people knew he collected vintage bikes at all?
We may never know who stepped up and bought this bike, very likely could be a non bike collector?  Hard to say.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 8, 2010)

*Shaft Drive*

I am 99% Sure that James dickie (Bicycle Museum of America) is the new owner.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 8, 2010)

*Mine now*



akikuro said:


> The only other place I have seen this bike is in the Evolution of Bikes book- one of Steve Castelli's incredible stable of bikes...look very much like this one...



That is my bike now!


----------



## walter branche (Jul 8, 2010)

i think there is a difference in the evolution bike and the one recently sold by jj


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2010)

so why isn't JJ on thecabe?


----------



## akikuro (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Walter

Just curious what difference you saw on that bike versus the one in the book. Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## walter branche (Jul 8, 2010)

pedals , the way the tank ,looks in the frame space,, - steve had top of the line ,perfect, bikes -...  it is only my opinion, i think something is wrong ,and i think the bidding was bogus ,,,    if it,is true i hope the buyer wants some more bikes , and i will pay jj to sell some of mine ,,,and we can all get   a piece of the action


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2010)

I've stated before I thought the bike was bogus. so far there is no history to this bike. for 30,000.00 there better be some history.


----------



## chitown (Jul 8, 2010)

Hope UPS ground doesn't smash it. For that kind of money I would want JJ to ride it to my house and up my driveway!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 8, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> I've stated before I thought the bike was bogus. so far there is no history to this bike. for 30,000.00 there better be some history.




And isn't that frame just an Oriole frame minus the second bar? With his shop & skills, he could've MADE his own and saved the money!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2010)

I believe he got it that way, I just question when it was restored and who restored it and what did it look like before the restore.


----------



## npence (Jul 8, 2010)

I believe the bike came from leon dixon collection and  if you ever visit the bicycle musuem of america in New Bremen Ohio you will see the bike there Im glad I only live 20 min away from the place to check this thing out first hand.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 8, 2010)

I was told that jessie Paid $33 for it and Leon sold it to him. There is only three of these bikes made and it is original.


----------



## chitown (Jul 8, 2010)

I read that this so called Uncle refers to himself as "we" in emails or postings. I wonder if, while he is shape shifting or whatever is happening, that he can read and post as _completely different people_ with different names, log-ins or profiles...  You don't have to answer Uncle, just read. But if you post, do let us know it's you.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2010)

*Bombshells bike*

I think that the buyer is the bimbo covered in tattoos. She couldn't have the man or the Hollywood marriage so she got the righteous bike instead.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought it was switching out parts and bikes and never returning documents or a story about not paying for a storage unite and then tell everyone the bikes where stolen  But....... Wow... Selling a bike for over $30k with some well known people checking it out. I do not think even Leon could pull that one off! Why are you so hell bent on saying this bike is made fake or ?.......... What is your proof?..........


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 8, 2010)

cyclingday said:


> i think that the buyer is the bimbo covered in tattoos. She couldn't have the man or the hollywood marriage so she got the righteous bike instead.




lol!..........................lol!................lol!


----------



## walter branche (Jul 8, 2010)

i do not need to prove ,anything ,, it is common sense, let the buyer beware


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 8, 2010)

walter branche said:


> i do not need to prove ,anything ,, it is common sense, let the buyer beware




I think it is funny that you could make a comment like that and not have any proof! Sounds to me you have a chip on your shoulder! I'm not saying i have never herd of bad deals from him. But if you where not involved in a $30k deal and you did not see the bike or inspect it maybe you should speak of your experience only! That has nothing to do with common sense. The buyer has insurance from e-bay........ LOL!


----------



## Classicriders (Jul 9, 2010)

Supporters can't prove the bike is real and naysayers can't prove it's a fake.  What can be proved is that it is a $30,000 bike, real or fake.  Personal opinions about JJ or LD not withstanding.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not sure we've even proved that much. there is a camp (not me necessarily) that think it was shill bid up. it's fun to talk about in all our jealous envy though.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 9, 2010)

i think it's an ugly bike, anyways...


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think two people that wanted it bid on it!.......... There was not a bid up! The guy that ended up with it i have know clue who he is but the guy that came in number two i know. I think your right about people being jealous!


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Poolboy1 for reporting that, I think more often than not eBay auctions are on the up and up and outstanding bikes bring outstanding prices. I doubt J.J. would find it worth his time to shill bid an item up. 

My feelings go out to the number 2 bidder; that is a hard place to be. The fact is that all we now know is what the second place bidder valued the bike at this time around. The first place bidder may have won the bike by one bidding increment but he may well have gone to 50K to get it if that’s what it took. 

Also thanks CR for your appraisal of the reality here. Your one line sums up most of the two pages I wrote on the subject last night that now can be put to rest.

The one thing I do want to add is that I consider Leon a friend and I have a great respect for his research and the knowledge he has and shares about this hobby. I sit with those that believe the bike is real and that belief is furthered for me by the bike's association with Leon. Leon is one of the last people I would consider likely to fake this bike because I believe that the actual history of the bike is the key to his world above and beyond the object itself. I just can't see him wasting his time to construct a fake.


----------



## hd3kmize (Jul 9, 2010)

To everyone on this thread, I came in second place in the bidding.  I contemplated this purchase for about a week and then submitted a last second bid to win.  Unfortunately, the winning bidder had more intestinal fortitude than me to claim the victory.  Check the bid history and you will see my entry.  There was no artificial run up.  Even though I am still fairly new to this hobby, I did some homework and reached out to others more knowledgable than me to gain information and advice.  Honestly, all the posts on this thread made me very nervous.  I do know the person who brokered the original deal for JJ to get the bike several years ago.  I also value his opinion highly.  I had a chance to visit JJ's shop and talk to his 'right hand man' because I won the auction for the 1941 Girls' Colson Firestone, which by the way does not have all the correct parts.

More important than a $30K selling price and speculation about its authenticity, I wanted to capture another piece of American history when our country produced quality products and there was a pride in workmanship, unlike the junk being produced today.  This was a special time in our country's history and I want to contribute to the preservation of it.


----------



## chitown (Jul 9, 2010)

I just think it's great to have a forum like this so ALL can give their opinions and thoughts on these subjects. The fact that the #'s can get that high can only strengthen the market for these rare gems (genuine or not). Buyer beware is still the standard though. Homework, leg work & research first and pull the trigger if it adds up and feels right. But no amount of experts looking at any object can match true provenance. Many museums have been sold fakes after being appraised by experts. I'll be sitting on the sidelines slack-jawed gawking at those prices and then I'll go out to my garage and grease some old bearings, oil up the chain and go for a nice ride if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Dope54 (Jul 9, 2010)

the price of the bike is justified because its no longer qestiontioned what it would sell for, but what it DID sell for.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 9, 2010)

(to paraphrase Dope54) They say it's worth what someone will pay for it. Well...

The burning question...If you had won it, would you ride it?


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 9, 2010)

RMS37 said:


> Thanks Poolboy1 for reporting that, I think more often than not eBay auctions are on the up and up and outstanding bikes bring outstanding prices. I doubt J.J. would find it worth his time to shill bid an item up.
> 
> My feelings go out to the number 2 bidder; that is a hard place to be. The fact is that all we now know is what the second place bidder valued the bike at this time around. The first place bidder may have won the bike by one bidding increment but he may well have gone to 50K to get it if that’s what it took.
> 
> ...




Thanks Phil, I agree whole heartily!

hd3kmize beat me to the punch as far as shills go. The winner of the bike brought the bike up to reserve with 15 bids trying to find the reserve, met reserve, then the second bidder came in and punched it right at the end just to be 2nd place. Where's the shill'ers?

As far as being original or not, sure, tough...or maybe impossible to prove...or disprove...but..this is not the first time that any of these have come up for auction. The original paint version sold at Copake for over 20k, and the other restored bike is owned by a very knowledgeable collector in Michigan. These things have been eyeballed and critiqued for many years...but when they come up, they still bring the dough.

I just wish that the bike was coming to Texas. Maybe the next one!


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 9, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> (to paraphrase Dope54) They say it's worth what someone will pay for it. Well...
> 
> The burning question...If you had won it, would you ride it?




For those of you who were spared spending all your money on the Robin by the high final bid I just saw that the stuffed remains of Roy Roger’s horse, Trigger, are about to hit the auction block. This is another chance buy something that was originally meant to be ridden but probably won’t be again. The hammer price will probably make the Robin look cheap.


----------



## Dope54 (Jul 9, 2010)

id never pay that much for a bike. i could buy a Buick GNX for that much


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm wondering what's the next thing to go on the chopping block at West Coast Choppers.


----------



## hd3kmize (Jul 9, 2010)

He has an Evinrude that he's on the fence about selling.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2010)

*The Bombshell*

I'd say that the next thing to go on the chopping block at West Coast Choppers is the bimbo all covered in tattoos. She's the one who started this fire sale.


----------



## chitown (Jul 9, 2010)

*Time out*

View attachment 10866

I think this thread is heading toward the Break Room.

ETA:  Just my opinion.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 9, 2010)

The eBay fees on that wouldn't be bad actually. Under the current (new) fee structure, insane fee's on high ticket items is a thing of the past.. so, JJ made money on the sale! Now they just stick it to the little guy who sells average stuff for fees x2 instead.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2010)

One thing's for sure, if that bike was lacking provenance before, it is certainly not lacking it anymore. Leon Dixon / Jesse James and a record price tag of $30,000.00 plus.
Not bad for a bike that never even made it to the production line.


----------

